# Vent About the Ex



## TikiKeen (Oct 14, 2013)

I just need to dump and run, and hear stories about how it'll be ok.

My ex was in town last weekend and didn't take the kids for a visit. he's remarried 4 years, I've been remarried 6. He sees the kids every 10-16 weeks, his choice due to taking a job with travel. (Similar jobs abound which would keep him in town; we live 40 miles from each other.) he hasn't seen them since they took a four-day trip last July.

He didn't tell them he had been in town until today, after he was safely one state away. He can suck a bag of di*ks. I'm the one who has to deal with their anger at and sadness from him, I'm the one who deals with everything. I'm the one who deals with all the medical issues, mental health issues and life skills teaching. I'm the parent, and my H is the one acting as (step) Dad and getting nothing but cra*p in return. All their anger at their Dad gets taken out on him. It's less often than it used to be, but it still happens.

Ex's child support should be nearly $200 more per month than it is now, with a change in status (older kids, fewer visits). He never gripes: he simply doesn't communicate at all. Modifying in my state means going without the support for months as it goes through the system, and I'd have to hope the state takes the case while we are left without that money toward bills. (Legal Aid already turned me down).

I can't imagine still being married to his pi*s-ant self, glad I left, even if it is this hard. Thanks for letting me get that out. I'm so angry that he's such a colossal douche.


----------



## bevixnz (Nov 22, 2013)

He sounds like a massive PITA!

Best of luck for the future.


----------

